# Bow Equipment Help



## Remington06 (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi

I have a Browning Summit 2 that I want to upgrade a little. I put a Quiktune 1000 arrow rest on and upgraded to carbon arrows and a release. Now I'm looking for new sights, stablizer, and limb savers, but I'm not sure what brand to buy. I'm really new to this sport and need some help.

Thanks


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Well for a stablizer i would go with a limb saver, they give you quality options and the price tag doesnt hurt to much. Sights are a whole nother ball game, it depends on what you feel comfortable looking at, the ease of adjusting, the brightness of pins, lighted or not and the price you want to pay. Here are some widely used brands, cobra, trophy ridge, G5, fuse, copper john, apex, truglo, toxonics, spott hog, limbsaver, red head and black gold. The price tag varies alot, from a 130$ G5 to a 30$ Cobra sight.
If you want/need bright pins go with a coiled sight so more light gets into your pins, if legal and you have the $ go with the lighted option. More pricey sights will also be easier to adjust usually. Check the number of pins it comes with and if you want to add more $ and ease of adding pins might come into play as well. You can always find good deals at cabelas bargain cave-online or bass pro clearence-online For dampeners and such i would slap some limbsavers on. put some ultras on the limbs maybe a cable dampener, get some minis for your quiver, for some extra $$ the extreme system and gotta have some some string silencers. Make sure to swing by your local archery shop/outfitter and take a look. For sights at these stores i would ask to look at them and get an idea of how it would look shooting. Well im headed off to shoot. Good luck.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i prefer the cobra pendulum sight( $85.oo at bassproshos.com)

in the tree stand its always on target up to about 40 yards... no adjusting..takes the guess work out of it. has a locking pin for ground shooting.

also cobra has a sight for $100 that has a slide that slides from 5-60 yards in 5 yard intervals. just use range finder,adjust the slide and proceed


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

for my arrows i use vital hunter carbon arrows, and team fritzgerald interlocking broadheads...smal but leathal...6 arrows will run about $300


----------

